# Chatnite - Mon. June 26/00



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

A big hello to everyone:Anyone interested in chatting tomorrow night. I will try to log on between 9:30 - l0:00 p.m. (eastern time). Hope you can make. Have a great day!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

Hi weener,I would enjoy chatting tom. around 9 pm.Talk to you all thensea


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

Hey weener - I may be at a location that i can get on to chat - but, never have before - do i just come to this site and will it be easy to join you'all?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Stacey:It's very easy to join us in the chatroom. Log on to the Parkview site. Click on chatroom. Type in your nickname and then click on "join chat". That's it. If there are people on the site thier names will be printed and if there isn't anyone on yet it will say "empty". Hope to talk to you tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

Thank you dear - hope to chat soon. sjc


----------

